# clinodactyly of fifth finger (finger turns inward)



## NoSpringChick

I am getting myself in a bit of a state here! and probably for nothing.

I have said since my daughter was born that she looked like she had something wrong with her to me - everyone else says she is fine and no doctor, health visitor, midwife has said anything to give me cause for concern.... but... she has her little pinky fingers that are bent inwards, she has a small head (35cm at birth and only 36.5 at 8 weeks) and it is flat, a round face and her little toes drop down so it looks like she has 4 toes. She was only 49cms at birth but heavy.
I looked up Downs Syndrome as she does look like a Downs baby when she is asleep in the eyes, but it appears it is only me seeing it, but the finger thing is a sign that isnt 'opinion'.

I was wondering if anyone elses baby had the inward curving finger and everything was fine.
Also would the doctors have picked up on these things? I don't know why no one mentioned her little fingers as it is a sign for a lot of defects.

Can't find a photo with her fingers in except this and it's not very good.
(pic removed)

My husband thinks i'm being daft about this.
You can see it in this pic.
(pic removed)


----------



## welshcakes79

hya hun, your LO is gorgeous btw
my next door neighbour has little pinkie fingers that turn in, and he is 100% fine, he is now a 34yr old teacher lol, 
i know what you mean as i was positive my LO had down's for the first 3 weeks coz i "thought" she looked it when she slept, i think its a reaction to the fact you cant believe youve created this perfect human being :hugs: 
your LO looks fine to me xxx


----------



## NoSpringChick

Thanks hun :) I'll be happy if she ends up a teacher, that's re-assuring, cos I've never seen these fingers before and we dont have them.

Nothing but a worry at this age I am finding!
I am going to mention it to my health visitor or doctor, whoever I see first though, I wont rest (till the next thing pops up to worry about haha!)


----------



## tasha41

Hi, I'd talk to your doctor or HV for peace of mind, my LO's fingers have changed dramatically from what they looked like when she was born so it might look different eventually :) but my sister's finger looks like that, she is 17 YO and has nothing wrong with her medically. She used to want to break her finger to make it straight though :dohh:


----------



## sam's mum

If I relax my hands my little fingers look like that too... and the end joint bends inwards on them if I hold my hands out flat. I'd check my feet for you too if I could reach them to take my socks off but there's a big belly in the way. There's nothing wrong with me though :D

Your LO is gorgeous btw! x


----------



## beancounter

I had to look that up on google images to see what I was looking for, and she looks fine to me and gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## NoSpringChick

Great to hear of so many wonky fingers!!! She's in good company then? :)

I think I might have made a booboo over what I was seeing in her face (eyes mostly) as this pic of me is pretty much the same and I am seeing it in me too, and i am fine. 
(pic removed)
I think I am getting a bit paranoid looking for things that are probably not there, and things that are there i am thinking the worst <--- probably all normal for a first timer!!

Thanks guys :)


----------



## jazmine18

she looks fine to me..im sure she is..i worried about every little thing when sophia was born too..so just mention it to your HV next time to put your mind at rest. oh and sophia had a head circumfrence of 35cm and was only 46cm long at birth, so i think them measurements are ok :) x


----------



## NoSpringChick

My hv hasnt really looked at her before but I will definitly mention it.
Good to know there are other little heads about! I have a baby book and the newborn is being measured and his head is 40cm and mine's was still only 36.5 at 2 months! This is what got me worried in the first place about her head---- think I'll try and stop worrying when she's oooh 35yrs old!! (if i'm still alive haha)
She's really shap and bright which I suppose is the main thing.


----------



## Abz1982

My little finger and the one next to it onbothmyhands bend inwards when my fingers are bent and my pinkys bend in when straight and I am ok. Whether I am normal is debatable - lol.


----------



## kmh2009

my little fingers do it and i am a healthy microbiologist so nothing wrong with me :)


----------



## sam's mum

Wow you look alike! I think it's completely normal to worry that something might be wrong with your own kids, even when nobody else can see what you think you can! x


----------



## Nic1107

She looks nothing at all like a Downs baby! No epicanthic folds, no straight prominent eyebrows, no low-set ears, doesn't appear to be a simian crease (ugh I hate that term). Anyway, I definitely wouldn't spare another moment worrying about that! 

As for the little fingers, mine do that too. I am, relatively speaking, perfectly normal. :) My mom's fingers bend inwards too, and she is also relatively normal. Your baby is beautiful! Trying to find problems and spending too much time googling possible ailments will just make your head explode!


----------



## hayley x

She looks perfect to me. But I'm shocked to read what the head circumference should be for a newborn, Alex's was 34 and I though that was massive :blush: xxx


----------



## krissie1234uk

About the head circumference, Dylan's was 37cm at birth and he was on the 91st centile or something like that (HUGE in other words), so 40cm is very very big for a newborn. Don't worry hun, I'm sure you're little on is fine.


----------



## japier75

I don't want to worry any Mums any more than we already do, however, I was just reading all of the information my Genetic DR. gave us and found clinodactyly was part of the review of my daughter bone ex-rays. She has Hypochondroplasia (form of dwarfism). Unlike your child, Maggie has a HUGE head in comparsion to her body. There were other significant bone anomalies only a specialist would be able to help with your specific concerns. I would recommend seeing a Genetic Pediatrician.


----------



## jennie-jack

my daughters fingers do that too and her paed has said it is very common and not indicative of a problem


----------

